# The Modern Jazz Quartet



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

I have mentioned the MJQ [modern jazz quartet] a couple of times in past posting but it has not generated any responses so I thought I would make one final effort to bring this Jazz Quartet into the light, and as words cannot do the music justice I have added 3 links, I hope I don't get into trouble but how else to do it?

The history of the MJQ can be checked on many web pages so this is a brief intro only.
It was formed in 1952 from the rhythm section of the Dizzy Gillespie band as a interval fill in, they sounded so good that it became an established part of the program, 
Original members were:
Milt Jackson Vibraphone
John Lewis Piano
Percy Heath Bas
Kenny Clarke Drums 
Clarke dropped out in 1955 and was replaced by Connie Kay and this was the MJQ line up that survived, unchanged until they disbanded in 1974

Lewis attended Manhattan school of music where he studied counterpoint in renaissance and baroque music and he brought these, together with fugue into the Jazz world, his counterpoint melody accompaniment to the inventive vibraphone of Milt Jackson proved to be a winning combination that lasted until the end and produced a new type of jazz that was simple, restrained and intelligent with ideas from both Classical and bop, it was to become known as Cool Jazz.
It is the nearest thing that I have heard that approaches chamber music. 
Below are 2 links where you can hear short clips of their music.
http://www.mp3.com/albums/590498/summary.html?tag=albums;title;2&om_act=convert&om_clk=artalb

http://www.mp3.com/albums/637556/summary.html?tag=albums;title;1&om_act=convert&om_clk=artalb

And this is a short work from my collection called Vendome.

http://www.box.net/shared/ldb283a6od


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm familiar enough with MJQ - nice relaxed sound. I have 2 albums - Concorde and No Sun in Venice. 

Great musicians.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

I also have Concord, it is valued at up to US$75, dont throw away your old vinals lol.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I certainly like MJQ. I have _Fontessa_ and _Django_ and I'm on the look-out for _Concord_ and _Dedicated to Connie_. They have a nice sound... but I have to admit I tend to go a bit more for the harder bop of Miles, Coletrane, Monk, etc... If you are intrigued by the link between MJQ and classical music you might want to check out Lennie Tristano and Lee Konitz. At times both verge upon echoes of Debussy... or even more modern chamber music.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i've not heard them in a long time. they did a great 'summertime' from porgy& bess.

dj


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm late to the party on this one but my son had drum lessons from Tutti Heath about 14 years ago. He was the substitute drummer and a great jazz drummer in his own right. We attended a performance of the MJQ about 1995 or so at at the Cerritos Center for the Perfoming Arts in Cerritos, CA and my son was able to meet all of the members and get his program signed by all except John Lewis. They have all passed away except for Tutti Heath. My son was 12 at the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

*shsherm* Is Tutti Heath a son of Percy Heath the Bass player, I am out of touch with to days Jazz, but I do like the bop as mentioned by _stlukesguild2_


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Tutti Heath was the brother of Percy Heath. Percy Heath died a year or two ago so Tutti is possibly the only MJQ member stiill living. He lives in Altadena, California and Percy lived in Montauk at the tip of Long Island, New York. I heard an interview a few years ago on NPR where he said that deep sea fishing on his boat was a favorite activity. The Heath brothers grew up in Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the MJQ. I was introduced to them through Lewis' solo recordings, *Evolution* and *Evolution II*, which showcase his brilliance with minimalism.


----------

